# January Babies



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Borrowed my sister's camera again and got some cute pics of some current babies.

First is a week old litter out of my brindle boy Trip, and a black self doe. Yes it's a big litter but there are 2 does nursing it so they should be fine.

From left to right: satin choc buck, black buck, choc buck, satin choc brindle buck, satin choc doe, black brindle doe, ? satin doe, overmarked brindle doe, satin overmarked brindle doe, satin overmarked choc brindle doe. 

















Siamese buck to Himilayan doe, kept 2 siamese does, 1 himi doe, 1 siamese buck, 1 himi buck

















Siamese Buck x Siamese doe, kept 4 siamese does









Black litter, 4 days old kept 4 does









Black/Agouti pups, I have 3 litters that are out of a umbrous agouti buck to a satin umbrous agouti doe an umbrous agouti doe and an agouti doe. But they're all wiggly right now and kept climbing right out of the box and making a run for it so I only got a couple good pics of all 3. Some look ruffled because I was holding them for a while to try and calm them down, lol, didn't really work because I was still snatching flying mice. Hopefully they'll settle in a week or so. 
Umbrous agoutis









Blacks

































agouti and black


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

The satin choc brindle buck (4th from the left) is gorgeous! Keep us updated on how they develop


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

NICE! I agree with maddeh, that 4th buck has lovely markings!
If you ever get an extra siamese doe, do let me know! I have been hunting one! They are my GF's favorites. I will have some fun stuff in the future if you ever want a trade!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought the same about the fourth from the left :lol: You beat me to it!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love all the little satins, and lovely brindles!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are so nice and shiny and cute....I'm tempted to break down blithering...*cootchiecootchie*.

Some very nice looking brindles in this bunch.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

What lovely little fatties!! :lol:


----------

